# Drivers' Last Chance To Opt-out of Binding Arbitration



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thanx to @NightRider in thread
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-i-will-will-not-pitch-in-towards-ending-uberxploitation-to-the-best-of-my-ability.10943/page-3*
we now know that this might be Drivers last chance to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration Clause of Partnership Agreement










*Edit:*
This is the New Modifications Clause from *Nov 2014 Partnership Agreement
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rlp3o4oylh0zt4n/Partner Agreement November 10 2014.pdf*









Uber's *April 2015 Partnership Agreement *(For Commercial UberBLACK & UberSUV Drivers Only), also has the Modifications Clause:
*https://www.dropbox.com/s/jvltofyemx3d90c/Transportation Company Agreement April 7 2015-1.pdf?dl=0*

This clause was Not Present in the
*June 2014 Agreement*
*https://www.dropbox.com/s/a4cdx1omgjvsujp/Rasier Software Sublicense Agreement June 21 2014.pdf*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Just in case some drivers here don't know about arbitration clauses.
> 
> What that means is YOU give up YOUR right to sue in a court.
> Any disagreement is settled by an arbitrator PAID FOR by Uber. Who do you think their loyalty will be to, you or the party that pays them.


*By Not Opting Out of the Binding Arbitration, Drivers give up the right to seek redress in a Civil Court, Small Claims Court, or join together in Class Action Lawsuits to hold Uber accountable. *(Most Attorneys will not take on any individual driver's case against Uber on Contingency, unless they can seek Class Action Lawsuit Status for the case).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*All New Drivers should opt-out of the Binding Arbitration* clause of the Partnership Agreement. There is a 30 days time limit from the time you sign the partnership agreement.

As I understand it, *All Old Drivers (even those outside the 48 markets with the new rate cuts),* had to agree to the new rate schedule by *clicking "I Agree" *before they could go online on the Driver App. This automatically *resets the 30 days opt-out window*.

The opt-out form is available at *www.uberlawsuit.com *
Or email Uber's General Counsel at *[email protected]*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please help keep this thread Alive by posting *"I'm Opting Out"* if you intend to do so.
Thank you!


----------



## jpuma1616 (Nov 9, 2014)

miss this, any other way to opt-out?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm Opting out.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

All the Drivers' 
moaning & groaning, 
wailing & complaining, 
doesn't amount to anything, 
as far as Uber is concerned,
*IF THEY DON'T HAVE THE RIGHT
TO HOLD UBER ACCOUNTABLE
IN A COURT OF LAW!*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Goober said:


> I'm Opting out.


Most Uber Drivers see my Yellow Checker Cab Avatar, & my @chi1cabby username, and automatically think that I'm the Enemy, and are automatically suspicious of anything I post.
So Please @Goober post this thread on UberDrivers Sub Reddit.
Thank you!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Most Uber Drivers see my Yellow Checker Cab Avatar, & my @chi1cabby username, and automatically think that I'm the Enemy, and are automatically suspicious of anything I post.
> So Please @Goober post this thread on UberDrivers Sub Reddit.
> Thank you!


Done.


----------



## jpuma1616 (Nov 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry but why would any Driver miss this perhaps *A Last Chance Opportunity to Opt-out?*
> Is Feb 9th 2015 a too near a deadline for anyone to Opt-out?


 what i mean is miss the 3o days deadline, I started driving for uber nov 17 2014.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

jpuma1616 said:


> what i mean is miss the 3o days deadline, I started driving for uber nov 17 2014.


Since you just re-signed it, you have another 30 days to opt-out


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

jpuma1616 said:


> what i mean is miss the 3o days deadline, I started driving for uber nov 17 2014.


As I understand it, when Uber rolled out New Rate Cuts on Jan 9th, it made all Uber Drivers, even those outside the 48 markets that saw the rate cuts, click on "I Agree" to the new terms on the Partnership Agreement. This Automatically reset the 30 Day Window to Opt-out.
And by inserting this New Language


NightRider said:


> to the "Modification" section:
> 
> "Unless changes are made to the arbitration provisions herein, you acknowledge and agree that modification of this Agreement does not create a renewed opportunity to opt out of arbitration."


*Uber is Attempting to Close the New 30 Days Opt-out Window Loophole.*


----------



## jpuma1616 (Nov 9, 2014)

Goober said:


> Since you just re-signed it, you have another 30 days to opt-out


sorry but i don't understand, when did i re-signed it? i don't remember, how do i opt-out now?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

jpuma1616 said:


> sorry but i don't understand, when did i re-signed it? i don't remember, how do i opt-out now?


simply send an e-mail to [email protected], include your partner e-mail and telephone number.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

jpuma1616 said:


> sorry but i don't understand, when did i re-signed it? i don't remember, how do i opt-out now?


On or after Jan 9th, If you clicked "I Agree" to the changes in the Partnership Agreement on your Driver App in order to be allowed to login, you re-signed the Partnership Agreement.


----------



## jpuma1616 (Nov 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> On or after Jan 9th, If you clicked "I Agree" to the changes in the Partnership Agreement on your Driver App in order to be allowed to login, you re-signed the Partnership Agreement.
> 
> View attachment 3612
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## jpuma1616 (Nov 9, 2014)

Goober said:


> simply send an e-mail to [email protected], include your partner e-mail and telephone number.


thank you


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I opted out before my 30th day as an Uber driver.

Does anyone know if I need to opt out again because of the new agreement?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

@chi1cabby should we email that lawyer to make sure this info is correct, that we can indeed opt out if we agreed to the new rates?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I opted out before my 30th day as an Uber driver.
> 
> Does anyone know if I need to opt out again because of the new agreement?





UberHustla said:


> @chi1cabby should we email that lawyer to make sure this info is correct, that we can indeed opt out if we agreed to the new rates?


Please contact paralegals Elizabeth Lopez or Phil Acevedo, or associate attorneys Ben Weber and Adelaide Pagano. They can be reached at (617) 994-5800.

And please post any info you learn on this thread. I've already texted Elisabeth Lopez about the changes in Partnership Agreement that preclude the Drivers' Right to Opt-out upon additional changes to the Agreement in the future.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Just an FYI - I was not presented with a prompt to accept the new schedule either on the 9th or today the 12th. I'm in the Chicago market just for reference.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Just an FYI - I was not presented with a prompt to accept the new schedule either on the 9th or today the 12th. I'm in the Chicago market just for reference.


That is strange as @NightRider apparently was, and he's in DC market that didn't see rate cuts either.

Anyways, Any Drivers who were made agree to the New Partnership Agreement since the Jan 9th rate cuts, now have a fresh 30 Days Opt-out Window.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

Ive opted out.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That is strange as @NightRider apparently was, and he's in DC market that didn't see rate cuts either.
> 
> Anyways, Any Drivers who were made agree to the New Partnership Agreement since the Jan 9th rate cuts, now have a fresh 30 Days Opt-out Window.


Im in the DC market
we didnt get rate cuts
nor have I seen any prompt saying I have to accept changes to anything
i started driving back in early november
i believe i am past the time to opt out
am i screwed?
or have to wait until they cut rates in my area?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Alright @chi1cabby... I hadn't yet accepted the new rates. Was going to wait until a 3x surge sometime this summer to finally accept. But since this is my new chance to opt-out, I "agreed" to the new rate schedule. And then immediately sent the opt out request.

Thanks for this helpful reminder!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

duggles said:


> Alright @chi1cabby... I hadn't yet accepted the new rates. Was going to wait until a 3x surge sometime this summer to finally accept. But since this is my new chance to opt-out, I "agreed" to the new rate schedule. And then immediately sent the opt out request.
> 
> Thanks for this helpful reminder!


Let me know if you get a response please. Thanks a lot! And thanks to @chi1cabby for keeping everyone informed!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I like to "opt-out" at least once a week...sometimes more often if I see a post that reminds me. I enjoy the image of some high payed legal clerk in Fubers attorney's office having to waste time making sure I am actually opted out. That and I like having MANY opt-out emails to use if I ever need them.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

What is the chance of Uber dumping those of us who "opt out". I'm sure we are a small minority of all of the drivers on the Uber platform, so they could dump us and not even notice the loss. Additionally, being part of a class action law suit never puts any real money in the individual's pocket. I know the lawyers make out big time. I'm not trying to be a dick or stop anyone from opting out, I guess I'm just playing devils advocate.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Im in the DC market
> we didnt get rate cuts
> nor have I seen any prompt saying I have to accept changes to anything
> i started driving back in early november
> ...


You can still send in the opt-out email, or fax in the form. It's validity might be contested in court in case you sue or join a class action lawsuit.

Additionally, next time you are made to approve changes to the Partnership Agreement by clicking "I Agree" on the Driver App, you can send in the opt-out email/form once again.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> What is the chance of Uber dumping those of us who "opt out".


I don't know the legal answer to your question @Realityshark ....but who gives a shit? If they "dump" us we'll just have to find another shitty job to replace this one. There is always Lyft and the Taxi Cab companies if you want to drive.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I've opted out.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't know the legal answer to your question @Realityshark ....but who gives a shit? If they "dump" us we'll just have to find another shitty job to replace this one. There is always Lyft and the Taxi Cab companies if you want to drive.


You certainly have a valid point.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> What is the chance of Uber dumping those of us who "opt out". I'm sure we are a small minority of all of the drivers on the Uber platform, so they could dump us and not even notice the loss.


Uber dare not deactivate anyone for opting out, per Judges order! The opt-out info is on file with Uber's General Counsel, who is an officer of the court, and Uber's Attorney of Record in this lawsuit.
Please contact paralegals or attorneys I've listed above for your peace of mind.


Realityshark said:


> Additionally, being part of a class action law suit never puts any real money in the individual's pocket.


Some Class Action Lawsuits are not only about litigants receiving some monetary compensation. They are also about ending abusive, illegal, & Uber Exploitative practices by the defendant entity going forward.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber dare not deactivate anyone for opting out, per Judges order! The opt-out info is on file with Uber's General Counsel, who is an officer of the court, and Uber's Attorney of Record in this lawsuit.
> Please contact paralegals or attorneys I've listed above for your peace of mind.
> 
> Some Class Action Lawsuits are not only about litigants receiving some monetary compensation. They are also about ending abusive, illegal, & Uber Exploitative practices by the defendant entity going forward.


Good point! I just opted out. I hardly drive anymore anyway. Something has to be a catalyst for change. Apologies for my next thought, as it probably belongs on a different thread...however, it is my opinion that another good way to implement Uber change is by getting the press and media behind our cause. I believe that bad press frightens Uber as it has the potential to influence law makers; as well as, potential new clients and suckers....uh, I mean drivers.


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have Opted Out


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

The partner agreement when I login is dated Nov 2014. Well past the 30 days


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent an email to [email protected] stating I want to opt out of the arbitration agreement.
Thanks #chi1cabby


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Should we expect any sort of confirmation email?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> The partner agreement when I login is dated Nov 2014. Well past the 30 days


 
Nov 2014 is the date of that Partnership Agreement was last amended & updated by Uber. A Driver's 30 days opt-out window starts when made to sign that document by clicking "I Agree" on the Driver App.


duggles said:


> Should we expect any sort of confirmation email?


There is No Opt-out Confirmation Email from Uber's side.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> The partner agreement when I login is dated Nov 2014. Well past the 30 days


Fortunately you were not in one of the 48 cities that just had their agreements amended. I think it's very likely that you will have another "opportunity" within the next month or two.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *All New Drivers should opt-out of the Binding Arbitration* clause of the Partnership Agreement. There is a 30 days time limit from the time you sign the partnership agreement.
> 
> As I understand it, *All Old Drivers (even those outside the 48 markets with the new rate cuts),* had to agree to the new rate schedule by *clicking "I Agree" *before they could go online on the Driver App. This automatically *resets the 30 days opt-out window*.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to start a new thread with this information? Not sure if the newer drivers will see this. Thanks for posting this !


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Fortunately you were not in one of the 48 cities that just had their agreements amended. I think it's very likely that you will have another "opportunity" within the next month or two.


Odd think is I remember having to agree to new terms when I signed in last week before the new rates took affect. Even though I'm in a city that didn't get new rates.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yes. It seems that many drivers in markets without the rate cuts had to agree to the New Partnership Agreement. *So it's their last chance to Opt-out.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And additionally, every time the Partnership Agreement is updated, *Drivers who'd Previously Opted Out, have to Opt-out All Over Again.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Is it possible to start a new thread with this information?


I'm sorry but the saying is you can lead the horse to water...
In case of Uber Drivers, you can *Try* to lead the horse to water...


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I know... We try at least .


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Thanks. Im going to do this now.


Please post your findings here if you speak with the paralegals I've less listed in the beginning of this thread.
Thanx!


----------



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

I opt out!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

$4000 for opting out. You won't see it for two years as the lawsuit moves forward but never mind. This is the amount each plaintiff in a previous class action lawsuits against other companies received.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Change the title of this post by adding up to $4000


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I would love to opt out but haven't had to agree to updated contract yet.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

I've opted out


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> I've opted out


If any driver is unable to opt out they can go to uberlawsuit.com. This is the same law group representing class action lawsuit against Uber, they will represent you individually at your arbitration.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm opting out


----------



## BorisTheBlade (Mar 19, 2015)

I have opted out of binding arbitration what should I do now?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

BorisTheBlade said:


> I have opted out of binding arbitration what should I do now?


Nothing. Just wait. If the attorneys decided to add drivers as plaintiffs in any of the cases, they will likely contact the drivers. Also, God forbid you ever have a claim against Uber, you can bring it in small claims (depending on the size) or a court. You don't need to go to binding arbitration.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Nothing. Just wait. If the attorneys decided to add drivers as plaintiffs in any of the cases, they will likely contact the drivers. Also, God forbid you ever have a claim against Uber, you can bring it in small claims (depending on the size) or a court. You don't need to go to binding arbitration.


I have a chance to opt out since I had to Agree to the terms few weeks ago. Do I have to contact the lawyers or is there a simple way to do so?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Red said:


> I have a chance to opt out since I had to Agree to the terms few weeks ago. Do I have to contact the lawyers or is there a simple way to do so?


There should be an Uber email contact in the opt out provision of the agreement I recall. I sent it to Uber and also sent it to the attorneys listed by Chi1cabby above just to be safe. Save a copy for your records.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

It should be emphasized that this is not just a good thing for the class action suits, it also allows drivers to bring smaller claims against Uber in the small claims court (e.g., they don't pay for damage to a car while drivers are on the uber clock, etc.).


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I never received the email about opting out of arbitration.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Red said:


> I have a chance to opt out since I had to Agree to the terms few weeks ago. Do I have to contact the lawyers or is there a simple way to do so?





Beur said:


> I never received the email about opting out of arbitration.


You can go to uberlawsuit.com there is an opt out form. You only have 30 days from day of sign up to Uber.

However they were accepting drivers and taking cases against Uber as an individual plaintiff and not part of the class action.

So, contact them and get info.

http://uberlawsuit.com/

Read above link to clarify questions, and for contact information.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I've sent an email to [email protected] but didn't get neither reply nor any kind of confirmation. Is it how it supposed to be?

Also just got an email about new Privacy Statement.
Is it a new Agreement to opt out after?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Red said:


> I've sent an email to [email protected] but didn't get neither reply nor any kind of confirmation. Is it how it supposed to be?


Uber does not respond back with a confirmation email to Drivers' [email protected] email.


Red said:


> Also just got an email about new Privacy Statement.
> Is it a new Agreement to opt out after?


Essentially Uber inserted new language on Modifications in the Nov 2014 Partnership Agreement, that took away Drivers' Right to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration upon Drivers agreeing to New Terms in the Agreement.









So, now Uber contends that only New Drivers have a right to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration, if they do so within 30 days of signing up. And any Modifications to the Partnership Agreement that the Drivers have to agree to, does not present the Drivers a fresh 30 Day window to Opt-out.

I'm of the lay opinion that this Modification Clause is unenforceable.

I will try again to get Shannon Lis-Riordan Law Firms advice on this.
But in the interim, Drivers should send in an Opt-out email every time a Partnership Agreement is modified.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> Can I still opt out of arbitration without getting deactivated?


nunyabusiness please see my post above in response to Red.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry and thanks! I have been reading this thread backwards, from last page of post to first page of post. That sucks about only new drivers can opt out. That sounds very shady. Almost as if they knew that a revolt was coming.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> That sucks about only new drivers can opt out. That sounds very shady.





chi1cabby said:


> I'm of the lay opinion that this Modification Clause is unenforceable.


So please send in an email to [email protected]. The worst that can happen is that a judge may someday rule that the Modification Clause is enforceable.
And per judges orders,Uber cannot deactivate drivers for electing to Opt-out. The opt-out email goes to Uber's Legal Counsel. Local operations team aren't aware of opt-out status of a Driver.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> Sorry and thanks! I have been reading this thread backwards, from last page of post to first page of post. That sucks about only new drivers can opt out. That sounds very shady. Almost as if they knew that a revolt was coming.


Even if you are past date to opt out, the law firm will take your case on an individual arbitration basis and not part of the class action.

Check with them,

Uberlawsuit.com


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

I just sent an email to both UberLawsuit.com and to [email protected]. I will be posting a new thread in the Houston forum in order to organize Uber drivers here. I am committed to an hour a day to recruit people to this site and get them organized.

Purpose: To increase driver awareness on how to be in control through unity, instead of being controlled.
Goal: To make sure everyone working together avoids getting scraps or crap earnings while reducing expenses.

I was thinking that the drivers can work like normal during Guarantees with the exception of creating a buddy system. The buddy system will involve a team of two or three individuals who will help each other out in case they are running out of time to complete their guarantee and they need one or two more trips to complete their guarantee. Of course, all precautions must be taken under consideration, such as IP address, Mobile Device Identifier and making sure Uber does not trace it back to an Uber driver. What are your thoughts on this idea?

I was also thinking that if I, and others, recruit 200 people we can break off into teams. There are about seven locations in Houston where there is demand and each location should have a team leader. Team leaders will be responsible for 28 to 30 drivers, making sure they are off line during non-surge or non-guarantee times, have everyone check the rider app and once surge hits 3x they release three drivers at a time. If surge keeps going up, then release more drivers until the surge stabilizes. Whenever the surge goes down to 1.8x, team leaders will put everyone on que until surge gets to 3x, again. In order for team leaders to also get some Surge action they should, after releasing 3 drivers, assign a temporary team leader to dispatch another three drivers while he/she gets surge action, and then that temporary team leader will assign another temporary team leader as he goes out to get some of the surge action. Whenever someone drops a pax off, they can go to the nearest hot spot where there will be a team leader available. In order for drivers to comply there should be a first in first out order for each driver held on que. All of this happens during times where there is no guarantee. Any thoughts before I put this idea into action?

Your feedback is very important to me. I appreciate all of your opinions.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> I will be posting a new thread in the Houston forum in order to organize Uber drivers here. I am committed to an hour a day to recruit people to this site and get them organized.
> 
> Purpose: To increase driver awareness on how to be in control through unity, instead of being controlled.
> Goal: To make sure everyone working together avoids getting scraps or crap earnings while reducing expenses.
> ...


Thank you nunyabusiness! Please post the organizing/activism part of your post in this thread
*Poll | I Will/Will Not Pitch In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability
*
I've suggested some methods of reaching & organizing drivers in that thread. Your post would make an great addition to it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm of the lay opinion that this Modification Clause is unenforceable.


I agree. I spoke to a lawyer at Ms. Riordan's office who said the judge may decide to override the arbitration clause in everyone's contracts and make the verdict binding on all California drivers, regardless of whether they opted out or not.

The lawyer also confirmed that it is likely to be years of court action due to appeals before anyone sees any money, and that's if the drivers win.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

ChiCabby, So what's the latest on the opt out.. new drivers can only opt out.. senior drivers are shit out of luck aye?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> ChiCabby, So what's the latest on the opt out.. new drivers can only opt out.. senior drivers are shit out of luck aye?


In the federal case in San Francisco, I believe Judge Chen held the arbitration provision in total is unenforceable. That will likely be appealed but who knows. Even if you are an older driver, I would still send an opt out letter to Uber and the attorney in Boston who is handling the drivers' case. It doesn't hurt.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

I will not give up my rights to sue or join a class action suit...I will opt out on their new contract which starts July 15 ..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> ChiCabby, So what's the latest on the opt out.. new drivers can only opt out.. senior drivers are shit out of luck aye?


Senior drivers can always file an individual arbitration lawsuit, in case the opt out clause is upheld. Which may not happen.

Read this,

http://uberlawsuit.com/

Lot of good information.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MasterOfScience said:


> My atty told me that the most recent version of arbitration clauses are prevalent and supersede's the one prior to it.


It was in the Nov 2014 Partnership Agreement, that Uber inserted the "Modifications Clause" that took away Drivers' Right to Opt-out on further modifications to the Agreement. (See first post of this thread).

AFAIK, Nov 2014 is still the latest version of the Partnership Agreement.

*Does Uber have a Partnership Agreement newer than Nov 2014?*


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

chi1cabby I just sent an email to [email protected]. Does 30 days mean the date I signed up for Uber or the date I was activated?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

flameoff said:


> chi1cabby I just sent an email to [email protected]. Does 30 days mean the date I signed up for Uber or the date I was activated?


Good question! I'd assume it would mean 30 Days from when you agreed to the Partnership Agreement. I can't recall if that occurs during the sign-up stage or when a New Driver first logs into the Partner App.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Good question! I'd assume it would mean 30 Days from when you agreed to the Partnership Agreement. I can't recall if that occurs during the sign-up stage or when a New Driver first logs into the Partner App.


Thanks, browsed through my emails and text from the Uber and just found out I sent the opt out email to uber in 32days....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

flameoff said:


> Thanks, browsed through my emails and text from the Uber and just found out I sent the opt out email to uber in 32days....


Doesn't matter if it is past 30 days, register with uberlawsuit.com. In case the 30 day clause is upheld (not likely), the law firm will represent you as an individual.

Either way you are covered, just register.

Uberlawsuit.com


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

observer said:


> Doesn't matter if it is past 30 days, register with uberlawsuit.com. In case the 30 day clause is upheld (not likely), the law firm will represent you as an individual.
> 
> Either way you are covered, just register.
> 
> Uberlawsuit.com


observer I just sent am email to obtain the form to be on the list. Thank you!!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

flameoff said:


> observer I just sent am email to obtain the form to be on the list. Thank you!!!


Yw


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> should we email that lawyer to make sure this info is correct, that we can indeed opt out if we agreed to the new rates?


Email the paralegal at [email protected] and ask.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Did anyone see an article about Uber retaliating by deactivating current driver's who opt out of arbitration ?? I saw one but I can not remember where and I didn't read it fully. Anyone?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Did anyone see an article about Uber retaliating by deactivating current driver's who opt out of arbitration ?? I saw one but I can not remember where and I didn't read it fully. Anyone?


I've not seen any news article or any mentions of Uber Deactivating Drivers in retaliation for opting out of Binding Arbitration. That would be a violation of Uber's Partnership Agreement:









If you read an article on this you should be able to find it in your browser's history.


----------



## Catherine19811 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi... can we still opt out with the new agreement that came through yesterday? I can't see any option to in the new agreement.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi Catherine19811 I've seen Uber's old Australian Partnership Agreement. It didn't contain any provisions on Binding Arbitration.

But yesterday, I saw a new Partnership Agreement posted for Uber's U.K. Drivers. It contained a Binding Arbitration provision but no option for opting out.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-new-partner-driver-agreement.40067/page-3#post-527834

You should read the very end of agreement for arbitration provisions.
I wouldn't mind having a look at the new Australian Agreement as well.
Please start a thread in Melbourne Cities Sub Forum on this and post a link to agreement.
Thanx!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Catherine19811

Can you look at your newest agreement and tell me what the date of it is?


----------

